# My Full Ancestral DNA Results!



## tyronelite (Oct 28, 2020)

_*All From 23AndMe.com*_
_———————————-_​Previous Threads
Features That Halo Black Men
Final Nail in Coffin for Dating AppCels
Let’s Break Down Chads Normies Incels
How To Change Location on Tinder (FREE)
——————————————————
Future Threads
Why Bars / Clubs are better than Online
How To Prepare For a Night of Slaying
Infield Series (Proving/Disproving PSL-SMV)
Different Types of Tyrones
————————————————————
@Kingkellz @LowInhibIncel @Vvvvxxxx @Jamal2222 @Blackout.xl @Colvin76 @Tyronecell @goat2x @Blackgymmax @PYT @MadVisionary @xefo69 @Good_Little_Goy @Alexanderr


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Oct 28, 2020)

I didn't know native africans could be so mixed


----------



## St. Wristcel (Oct 28, 2020)

nice (inb4 n word)


----------



## redhandsbluehands (Oct 28, 2020)

*Its Over!*


----------



## Stare (Oct 28, 2020)

Do they give all those infos like hairloss and freckles on their basic kit or do you have to pay extra?


----------



## Yliaster (Oct 28, 2020)

looking forward to the Why Bars / Clubs are better than Online thread


----------



## goat2x (Oct 28, 2020)

thats highly inaccurate
@tyronelite anything about actn3 etc?


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 28, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> View attachment 766083
> View attachment 766085
> View attachment 766088
> View attachment 766089
> ...


mirin pure nigga dna


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 28, 2020)

wich one is the best to make a dna test man?


----------



## AbandonShip (Oct 28, 2020)

Just give your dna to jews and pay for it theory


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 28, 2020)

I need to do one of these soon as well


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 28, 2020)

Kang


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 28, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Kang
> View attachment 766330


that's bullshit i think
his dna test say he's full sub-saharan


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Oct 28, 2020)

100% Nigger


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Oct 28, 2020)

100% chance of having bbc


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2020)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> 100% Nigger


way to ruin a wholesome thread faggot


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Oct 28, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> way to ruin a wholesome thread faggot


U know giving ur DNA to them jews is actually bad for u right? It could mess up your insurance, and ur giving your private information to random fucking people.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Oct 28, 2020)

100% kang


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2020)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> U know giving ur DNA to them jews is actually bad for u right? It could mess up your insurance, and ur giving your private information to random fucking people.


i like jews lol


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 28, 2020)

goat2x said:


> View attachment 766213
> 
> thats highly inaccurate
> @tyronelite anything about actn3 etc?


not really, wavy hair exists in sub saharan africa


----------



## goat2x (Oct 28, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> not really, wavy hair exists in sub saharan africa


wow really
i talked about the pecentages


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> View attachment 766332
> 
> View attachment 766333
> 
> ...


cry more


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Oct 28, 2020)

I think you might be black.


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 28, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> View attachment 766083
> View attachment 766085
> View attachment 766088
> View attachment 766089
> ...


great thread tbh

what country are you from?


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 28, 2020)

Stare said:


> Do they give all those infos like hairloss and freckles on their basic kit or do you have to pay extra?


Basic kit


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 28, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> great thread tbh
> 
> what country are you from?


Born in Lusaka Zambia


----------



## Stare (Oct 28, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> Basic kit


Interesting gonna try it


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 28, 2020)

goat2x said:


> View attachment 766213
> 
> thats highly inaccurate
> @tyronelite anything about actn3 etc?


Yeah I noticed that too and no they dont


----------



## BlackBoyo (Oct 28, 2020)

Confirmed niggaa


----------



## itis123 (Oct 28, 2020)

BlackBoyo said:


> Confirmed niggaa


watch your language


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 28, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> Born in Lusaka Zambia


nice, im suprised about the eritrean/ethiopian tbh

tag me in future threads pls, thanks


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> View attachment 766332
> 
> View attachment 766333
> 
> ...


Cry mutt


----------



## goat2x (Oct 28, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> Yeah I noticed that too and no they dont


I guess you can only know if you buy another kit or whatever
but it would be helpful to know tbh





Muscle Composition & Genetics - 23andMe


Learn more about what muscles are made up of and what influences muscle composition.




www.23andme.com


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 28, 2020)

goat2x said:


> I guess you can only know if you buy another kit or whatever
> but it would be helpful to know tbh
> 
> 
> ...


you but it bro


----------



## goat2x (Oct 28, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> you but it bro


typo or you wanted to tell something?


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Oct 28, 2020)

We wuz unironically kangz?


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Oct 28, 2020)

100% chance you have an IQ below 100


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 28, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> not really, wavy hair exists in sub saharan africa


Yeah my hair isn't strictly wavy but I have some big loose curls from my dads side


----------



## Entschuldigung (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> Yeah my hair isn't strictly wavy but I have some big loose curls from my dads side


wow didn't know you had ethiopian/eritrean ancestry. Pretty neat


----------



## BlackBoyo (Oct 28, 2020)

itis123 said:


> watch your language


No


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> cry more


We wuz kangz


----------



## itis123 (Oct 28, 2020)

BlackBoyo said:


> No


are you really black?


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> We wuz kangz


great rebuttal to a peer reviewed study


----------



## BlackBoyo (Oct 28, 2020)

itis123 said:


> are you really black?


Yes


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> nice, im suprised about the eritrean/ethiopian tbh
> 
> tag me in future threads pls, thanks


why are you surprised, are you eritrean/ethiopian?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 28, 2020)

BlackBoyo said:


> Yes


ok. sorry i dont read your username when i wrote my first reply.


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 28, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> why are you surprised, are you eritrean/ethiopian?


yes im eritrean

im suprised because he is zambian and zambians have had little to no contact to eritreans/ethiopians as far as i know


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 28, 2020)

goat2x said:


> typo or you wanted to tell something?


but= do
my bad


----------



## Blackpill3d (Oct 28, 2020)

my fellow POC!


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 28, 2020)

@Truthmirrorcoper thoughts?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> yes im eritrean
> 
> im suprised because he is zambian and zambians have had little to no contact to eritreans/ethiopians as far as i know


ngl when i think of hairy balls i think of a white dude cuz theyre really nasty. i know a couple of eritreans irl lol. i heard pakistan was the first country to recognize or help you, i dont remember what it was but one of those eritreans told me.


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 28, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> ngl when i think of hairy balls i think of a white dude cuz theyre really nasty.


name failo tbh  jfl my balls aren't particularly hairy but i couldn't think of a name lmao



TRUE_CEL said:


> i know a couple of eritreans irl lol. i heard pakistan was the first country to recognize or help you, i dont remember what it was but one of those eritreans told me.


ngl i've never heard of this tbh, idk much about recent eritrean history, interesting doe, gonna start defending the ethnics on here now tbh jfl


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> great rebuttal to a peer reviewed study


(((study))) nubians conquered egypt for a brief period of time, but egyptians were NOT black


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Oct 28, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> View attachment 766747
> 
> @Truthmirrorcoper thoughts?


congrats you will most likely have gigachad son , if its a good one


----------



## DianabolDownie (Oct 28, 2020)

The closest thing I have is this crappy test that may not be entirely accurate
My grandmother wouldn't send me the ancestry results





May get a 23andme test eventually


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> (((study))) nubians conquered egypt for a brief period of time, but egyptians were NOT black


coptics are the purest acient egyptians
the other egyptians have arab dna


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> (((study))) nubians conquered egypt for a brief period of time, but egyptians were NOT black







Egypt is located in east Africa neighbors with Sudan its delusional to think egypt was some med paradise which is easily debunked when we take in consideration their police was black 




__





 Medjay - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




Egypt has always been a multi racial society with dynasties often being from different origins such as Nubian Persian greek Turkish yet assembling to egyptian culture like China.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> name failo tbh  jfl my balls aren't particularly hairy but i couldn't think of a name lmao
> 
> 
> ngl i've never heard of this tbh, idk much about recent eritrean history, interesting doe, gonna start defending the ethnics on here now tbh jfl


tbh i tried finding what he was talking about but cant find it, will ask him in real life. but in the meantime i found this; 

"*Ali Said Abdella* (September 1949 – August 28, 2005) was an Eritrean rebel commander, politician and diplomat, who at the time of his death was serving as Minister of Foreign Affairs of Eritrea." 

" He received medical and military training in Syria in 1965, after which he was known to lead a commando operation for hijacking and consequently burning the Ethiopian aeroplane in Karachi, Pakistan in 1969. " 

thats another story i heard the eritrean guy say, he said an eritrean destroyed a few planes in pakistan but they were all without any people in them and it was just to hurt ethiopia, jfl


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> (((study))) nubians conquered egypt for a brief period of time, but egyptians were NOT black


ramesses iii preceded the 25th dynasty, the nubian dynasty

_The Badarians show a *greater affinity* to *indigenous Africans* while not being *identical*. This suggests that the *Badarians *were more *affiliated *with local and an *indigenous African population* than with *Europeans *_
- Early Nile Valley Farmers from El Badari


_A comparison with *neighbouring Nile Valley skeletal samples *suggests that the *high status cemetery* represents an endogamous ruling or elite segment of the local population at *Naqada*, which is more closely related to populations in *northern Nubia* than to neighbouring populations in *southern Egypt*. _
- Concordance of cranial and dental morphological traits and evidence for endogamy in ancient Egypt


_Early *southern predynastic Egyptian crania* show* tropical African affinities,* displaying craniometric trends that differ notably from the coastal northern African pattern. The various craniofacial patterns discernible in northern Africa are attributable to the agents of microevolution and migration. 

The predynastic remains from the* south (Badari, early Nagada) *have been noted to be* broadly Negroid *by several previous workers. Casual inspection of these remains from a morphological perspective confirms this.

The *upper Nile Valley *series show *close affinities* to one another and to* tropical African series.* Thus variation is also present in the Egyptian Nile Valley, as the northern pattern trend is distinguishable from the southern one. The* Badari and Nagada I cranial patterns emerge as tropical African variants (with Kerma).* Badari remains show little affinity to the mass of Maghreban crania _
- Studies of Ancient Crania From Northern Africa 


_"The nature of the *body plan* was also investigated by comparing the intermembral, brachial, and crural indices for these samples with values obtained from the literature. No significant differences were found in either index through time for either sex. The raw values in Table 6 suggest that *Egyptians* had the *“super-Negroid” body plan* described by Robins (1983). *The values for the brachial and crural indices show that the distal segments of each limb are longer relative to the proximal segments than in many “African” population*s (data from Aiello and Dean, 1990). This pattern is supported by Figure 7 (a plot of population mean femoral and tibial lengths; data from Ruff, 1994), which indicates that the *Egyptians generally have tropical body plans"*_
- Variation in Ancient Egyptian Stature and Body Proportions


_ "*Badarian *occupies a position closest to the *Teita, Gaboon, Nubian,* and *Nagada *series by centroid values and territorial maps. The *Nagada *and the *Kerma(nubian) *series are so similar that they are* barely distinguishable* in the territorial maps; they subsume the first dynasty series in Abydos… The* Badarian crania *have a *modal metric phenotype* that is clearly “*southern*”; most classify into the* Kerma (Nubian), Gaboon, and Kenyan groups*…* No Badarian cranium in any analysis classified into the European series"* _
- Keita 1990




I could go on for days, consistently the Ancient Egyptians have crania/skeletal morphology closest to indigenous Africans


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 28, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> coptics are the purest acient egyptians


cope, somalis and northern sudanese are probably closer


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

the over pheno


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 28, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> cope, somalis and northern sudanese are probably closer


we wuz kangzs and shieet


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 28, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> "*Ali Said Abdella* (September 1949 – August 28, 2005) was an Eritrean rebel commander, politician and diplomat, who at the time of his death was serving as Minister of Foreign Affairs of Eritrea."
> 
> " He received medical and military training in Syria in 1965, after which he was known to lead a commando operation for hijacking and consequently burning the Ethiopian aeroplane in Karachi, Pakistan in 1969. "


damn thanks for this, very interesting ngl


TRUE_CEL said:


> he said an eritrean destroyed a few planes in pakistan but they were all without any people in them and it was just to hurt ethiopia, jfl


jfl eritreans and ethiopians hate each other tbh, its calmed down doe


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> (((study))) nubians conquered egypt for a brief period of time, but egyptians were NOT black


The Nubians had their own kingdom?


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

peoplelikeus said:


> The Nubians had their own kingdom?


Yeah, kingdom of kush.


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> coptics are the purest acient egyptians
> the other egyptians have arab dna


Yes, probably.


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Oct 28, 2020)

Nigga nigga I’m 100% nigga


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 28, 2020)

peoplelikeus said:


> The Nubians had their own kingdom?


Kush, Kerma, Yam, Meroe etc...


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Yes, probably.





hairyballscel said:


> ramesses iii preceded the 25th dynasty, the nubian dynasty
> 
> _The Badarians show a *greater affinity* to *indigenous Africans* while not being *identical*. This suggests that the *Badarians *were more *affiliated *with local and an *indigenous African population* than with *Europeans *_
> - Early Nile Valley Farmers from El Badari
> ...


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

@hairyballscel tldr? I'm not gonna read all THAT SHIT!


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> @hairyballscel tldr? I'm not gonna read all THAT SHIT!


ancient egyptians consistenly cluster with indigenous tropical africans in one study even being described as having "super negroid" body plan


----------



## homo_faber (Oct 28, 2020)

i have the feeling op isnt white


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 28, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> ancient egyptians consistenly cluster with indigenous tropical africans in one study even being described as having "super negroid" body plan


Ok, but sounds like load of shit ngl


----------



## Blackout.xl (Oct 28, 2020)

Good


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Oct 28, 2020)

Mirin 0.3% Somali.


----------



## goat2x (Oct 28, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> name failo tbh  jfl my balls aren't particularly hairy but i couldn't think of a name lmao
> 
> 
> ngl i've never heard of this tbh, idk much about recent eritrean history, interesting doe, _*gonna start defending the ethnics *_on here now tbh jfl


try me faggot
you will fail miserably


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 28, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Ok, but sounds like load of shit ngl


sounds like a load of shit jfl, its all peer reviewed scientific studies containing rigorous analysis of cranial and skeletal morphology

jfl the Ancient Egyptians never had red hair, they had trace amounts of European ancestry, its well known that the mummification process causes oxidation of the keratin in the cortex of the hair due to alkanine substances used during mummification, this changes hair colour from brown/black, to red/dirty blonde, melanin is less chemically stable than pheomelanin and breaks down faster when oxidized.


The ancient egyptians *HATED *red hair, it was disgusting, a bad omen and represented the god Set, the god of disorder/violence and immigrants
THIS is what the ancient Egyptians thought about red hair:

*"With regard to the ancient Egyptians we have it on the authority of Manetho that they used to burn red-haired men and scatter their ashes with winnowing fans, and it is highly significant that this barbarous sacrifice was offered by the kings at the grave of Osiris."*


_" t is lawful to *sacrifice red oxen*, because *Set *seemed to be of that *colour*, who treacherously *murdered Osiris,* and was himself put to death by Isis, for the murder of her husband. They report likewise, that *antiently men that had red hair*, like *Set*, were *sacrificed by the kings at the sepulchre of Osiris."*

- Diodorus Siculus_


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 28, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> damn thanks for this, very interesting ngl
> 
> jfl eritreans and ethiopians hate each other tbh, its calmed down doe


youre welcome tbh, i wasnt aware either but i guess hanging out with eritreans gets the stories out. one of the eritreans i know compares it to pakistan vs india because much like india, ethiopia is a much larger country than eritrea both in terms of population and land volume. and yes i also know that nowadays the beef isnt as bad as it is now.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Oct 28, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> View attachment 766083
> View attachment 766085
> View attachment 766088
> View attachment 766089
> ...


Damn so you black-black huh?


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 28, 2020)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Damn so you black-black huh?


The only true jogger here bro


----------



## MadVisionary (Oct 28, 2020)

Blacks has better genetics when it comes to hair loss


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 28, 2020)

Yliaster said:


> looking forward to the Why Bars / Clubs are better than Online thread


I got my 2nd JB party I'm going to in a couple weeks. Will write a thread on it


----------



## TITUS (Oct 28, 2020)

Judging by this results, im sorry to inform you, that you are indeed a nigger.


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 28, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> 100% chance you have an IQ below 100


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> the over pheno


Unironically my pheno is decent for a black guy who's 100% sub saharan


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 28, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> Unironically my pheno is decent for a black guy who's 100% sub saharan


mirin you then bro


----------



## recessed (Dec 17, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> View attachment 766083
> View attachment 766085
> View attachment 766088
> View attachment 766089
> ...


100% subsaharan my god
the niggest of niggs
spit some mad bars for your looksmax homies


----------



## tyronelite (Dec 18, 2020)

recessed said:


> 100% subsaharan my god
> the niggest of niggs
> spit some mad bars for your looksmax homies


I came out pretty decent for someone who’s 100% subsaharian


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 8, 2021)

Bumo


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 3, 2022)

https://looksmax.org/threads/my-ancestry-looks-like-this.575808/


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1893598
> 
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/my-ancestry-looks-like-this.575808/


Is this my map?


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 3, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> View attachment 766083
> View attachment 766085
> View attachment 766088
> View attachment 766089
> ...


Oh fuck that’s so brutal😭😭😭


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 3, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Is this my map?


Yes based on the countries listed in the OP 

Do you know specific ancestors from those countries?

Cause that area is huge


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1893598
> 
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/my-ancestry-looks-like-this.575808/


Nigger ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Yes based on the countries listed in the OP
> 
> Do you know specific ancestors from those countries?
> 
> ...


@Prettyboy please show me your dna results I want to see


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 3, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> @Prettyboy please show me your dna results I want to see


Never bothered to do those dna tests as I know my family tree going back centuries, thats enough for me


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Never bothered to do those dna tests as I know my family tree going back centuries, thats enough for me


Yeah but that does not tell you anything


----------



## klip11 (Oct 3, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> View attachment 766083
> View attachment 766085
> View attachment 766088
> View attachment 766089
> ...


You're 100 percent negroid. I'm only 82 percent negroid but 18 percent cumskin. That's why I'm President of the looksmax.org white people club


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 3, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Yeah but that does not tell you anything


Like what icecream I genetically like?


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Like what icecream I genetically like?


Actually yeah stuff like that is cool and there’s a lot of shut you can analyze, you should buy one of the tests when they go on sale they usally go like half off only 50$ that’s a good deal

Try to guess my percentages you will never get it


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 3, 2022)

klip11 said:


> You're 100 percent negroid. I'm only 82 percent negroid but 18 percent cumskin. That's why I'm President of the looksmax.org white people club


Mirin 


tyronelite said:


> Is this my map?


in truth your ancestry may not be fro. These places but may be from one ancestor who happened to be the progenitor of these other groups. For example Bantus all share a common ancestor so you may have that ancestor closest to your lineage and therfore the overlapping genes from other groups flags up in you. It’s the same reason why Siberians flag up for Native American dna when they are not part native but instead THE PROGENITOR of natives. In other words a lot of the places you supposedly come from very well not even be places your direct ancestors have ever lived but like Ramses be a shared ancestor who happens to progenitor others


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 3, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Actually yeah stuff like that is cool and there’s a lot of shut you can analyze, you should buy one of the tests when they go on sale they usally go like half off only 50$ that’s a good deal


But what’s the point, I can already see with my own eyes the traits listed by this test

Back hair? No
Early hair loss? No
Cheek dimples? No
Cleft chin? No
Earlobe? Detached
Eye color? Light blue
Finger length ratio? Ring finger longer than index
Hair photobleaching? Yes
Hair texture? Wavy
Hair color? Dark brown
Newborn hair? Yes
Skin pigmentation? Moderately fair
Widow’s peak? Yes
Toe length ratio? Big toe
Freckles? No
Stretch marks? Yes
Earwax? Wet, sticky

Etc.



Erik-Jón said:


> Try to guess my percentages you will never get it









I’d guess your ancestry to be a tall rock somewhere on the coast of Iceland


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> But what’s the point, I can already see with my own eyes the traits listed by this test
> 
> Back hair? No
> Early hair loss? No
> ...


Damn my lips looked full as fuck back then


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> But what’s the point, I can already see with my own eyes the traits listed by this test
> 
> Back hair? No
> Early hair loss? No
> ...


I look completely different wow I haven’t seen that picture in forever I dont even have it downloaded


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 3, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> View attachment 767462
> View attachment 767484










Erik-Jón said:


> Damn my lips looked full as fuck back then


Yeah I was about to mention those look very good for your pheno, @Xangsane tier. But admit it you are somewhat of a philtrumcel yourself with those vertical lines so idk why you are fixated on mine so much


----------



## 190cm90kg (Oct 3, 2022)

Deleted member 6186 said:


> I didn't know native africans could be so mixed


africa is the most genetically diverse continent


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Yeah I was about to mention those look very good for your pheno, @Xangsane tier. But admit it you are somewhat of a philtrumcel yourself with those vertical line idk why you are fixated on mine so much


Idek your falios you just always bring up your philtrum

This is a picture from a couple months ago my lips are still full but different


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 3, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Yes based on the countries listed in the OP
> 
> Do you know specific ancestors from those countries?
> 
> ...


Don't think so 

I prob have to pay more to see all that shit lol


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 3, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Mirin
> 
> in truth your ancestry may not be fro. These places but may be from one ancestor who happened to be the progenitor of these other groups. For example Bantus all share a common ancestor so you may have that ancestor closest to your lineage and therfore the overlapping genes from other groups flags up in you. It’s the same reason why Siberians flag up for Native American dna when they are not part native but instead THE PROGENITOR of natives. In other words a lot of the places you supposedly come from very well not even be places your direct ancestors have ever lived but like Ramses be a shared ancestor who happens to progenitor others


Sheeeeeeeiddd thats crazy


----------



## dimorphism (Oct 13, 2022)

>100% subsaharan
>41% Hair photobleaching risk
Wouldn't that then say there's arguably weak to no correlation between low/high light levels and hair pigment in humans, proving @Ethnicover thread









Explanation for why Europeans have so many different eye and hair colors and why northeastern european women are the sexiest


1. A variety of colours in eye and hair is pretty much unique to Europeans. There are some micro exceptions among the Yukhagir in eastern siberia, the central australian aboriginals and Western canadian Inuits. But it's only as diverse among europeans. Also eye color is independent to...




looksmax.org





Explaining melanesians/aboriginals too.


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Nov 8, 2022)

tyronelite said:


>


WE


----------

